# Lords of the Fly



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

Awesome to hear. I was hoping it would be a good addition to my tarpon book collection. Roughly how many pages is it? Is it like a five beer read, or a ten beer read?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Its a great book. Read half of it in the first sit.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

CAPTAlexMoran said:


> Awesome to hear. I was hoping it would be a good addition to my tarpon book collection. Roughly how many pages is it? Is it like a five beer read, or a ten beer read?


276, it's a fast read though.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Good to hear. I am not into IGFA at all, but love a good fishing tale and am old enough and been in FL long enough to remember some of the craze as it took off.


----------



## texican08 (Sep 13, 2016)

Agree on the review. Halfway through and loving it!


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Amazon just dropped off my copy today....


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I just finished reading it during a flight out west. Great read. Was not aware of all the craziness (Bobby Erra) and some of the over the top stuff. 
It was well worth the read. I lent my copy to a buddy who is a fisherman but not bit buy the fly bug yet.

Now to go watch more Mill House vids!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Jared D said:


> I just finished reading it during a flight out west. Great read. Was not aware of all the craziness (Bobby Erra) and some of the over the top stuff.
> It was well worth the read. I lent my copy to a buddy who is a fisherman but not bit buy the fly bug yet.
> 
> Now to go watch more Mill House vids!


Yeah. I've seen some over the top stuff up there. Not enough fish to let people spread out and frankly lots of egos.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Jason M said:


> Yeah. I've seen some over the top stuff up there. Not enough fish to let people spread out and frankly lots of egos.


Out of curiosity, what other fishing can you do in the area? I want to go check it out just to see the black rock, or Oklahoma flats... but not during Tarpon season. I try to avoid messes like that.
Anything you can catch worth pursing in the fall or winter?

I am in Jax, so a short time hauling the skiff over to see the sites.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Trout, Redfish, Snook and Tarpon are all there. You can even catch Bass upriver.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Yeah. You do need to spend some time learning The area and particularly where the rocks are. The water is generally very clear which is nice.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Jason M said:


> Yeah. You do need to spend some time learning The area and particularly where the rocks are. The water is generally very clear which is nice.


That is my one apprehension- I would rather not leave my lower unit lying on the bottom over there. I am hoping the clear water would make it pretty obvious on where to go and not go. I have a pretty shallow running skiff, but figure most of the tarpon guides will as well and since the book keeps mentioning the rocks, I am sure it must be a real issue not to be taken likely.

Any charts that are good for giving some heads up? I don't see me running the area on plane following a GPS chart, but would like to know areas to watch out for and the "safe areas" so I am not idling the whole time.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Jared D said:


> That is my one apprehension- I would rather not leave my lower unit lying on the bottom over there. I am hoping the clear water would make it pretty obvious on where to go and not go. I have a pretty shallow running skiff, but figure most of the tarpon guides will as well and since the book keeps mentioning the rocks, I am sure it must be a real issue not to be taken likely.
> 
> Any charts that are good for giving some heads up? I don't see me running the area on plane following a GPS chart, but would like to know areas to watch out for and the "safe areas" so I am not idling the whole time.


I'd let the other guys respond to charts but most of the well know rocks are marked on the charts, cobia rock, Pate rock, Guido rock.

I launch at Bayport because I'm coming from the south and it's well marked. Just don't short cut the channel at low tide. 

I would guess Homosassa river is well marked also but haven't been on there in a really long time. Of course there's Florida Marine Tracks also.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

The channels in an out of places like Homosassa and Bayport are well-marked. However if you want to fish for redfish, trout and snook, you'll get into areas and water depths where you must, at minimum, have a chart with satellite imagery to be able to see the bars and shoals (Navico, for example). Best solution is Florida Marine Tracks, but if you're just visiting and have no further need for the charts and tracks, you probably don't want to spend the bucks. Running around the areas you'd want to target to fish seriously without charts or local knowledge would either be incredibly tedious or like walking around blindfolded, Sooner or later you're going to stumble. Also be sure to check forecasted tides.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Finished. I've never even caught a tarpon and barely know what to do with a fly rod and I give it a thumbs up, good read!


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Anybody know where I can pick up a copy? Amazon, B&N, everywhere seem to be out of stock of hard copy. Would prefer not to go the kindle/ebook route.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

TidalFly said:


> Anybody know where I can pick up a copy? Amazon, B&N, everywhere seem to be out of stock of hard copy. Would prefer not to go the kindle/ebook route.


I couldn't find a hard copy either and ended up downloaded a copy to iBooks. I read it on my iPad and it a good read.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I couldn't find a hard copy either and ended up downloaded a copy to iBooks. I read it on my iPad and it a good read.


I ordered from Amazon back in September and had to wait a couple weeks.
It’s a good read!


----------

